# Chest will NOT grow!!



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys, idk what the deal is, but I've seen big gains everywhere BUT my chest. I've heard of people having trouble with their calves growing, but never chest. My workout looks like:
I do flat,incline,decline, every other week.
Bench press
165(170)-10
155(165-8)
150(160)-8
160-6
165-4
Incline bench press
115(120)-10
125-8
120-8
120-6
130-4
Decline bench press
185-10
185-8
180-8
180-6
190-4
Dumbbell press
50-10
45-8
45-8
Incline dumbell press(4)(switch)
45-10
45-8
50-6
Decline dumbbell press(switch)
55-10
60-8
60-6
Cable crossover
40-8
40-8
35-8
30-8
Push-ups
25
20
20
Crossover stretch
20-6(straight)
15-6
10-6(up)
15-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Nov 4, 2013)

Add dips and BD flys, I do almost all flys and Db presses, I have just about totally erased BB press at this time. I'll probably come back to it but don't see it in my near future... also add 5 lbs every time you do the lift this will force you to grow.  Oh yeah DB pullovers about 20 reps will stretch the chest and help it to grow do these right after the chest work.  Do you stretch at all? this is important!  I know this post is all over the place but the info is good lol.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

I also do dips my bad, and I'm trying to bulk up so do the reps look right? And I do a cable cross over stretch last, where I put decent but not heavy weight on, and pull it in and just hold it and feel a deep stretch, and do 5 or 6 reps, for 2 sets. And I stretch before, in the middle, and end of my workouts. And I just don't get it! Mayb once I can get to eating more I will c bigger results in that area, but I didn't know if there was some secrets I wasn't aware of haha and hey I'll take all the help I can get lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

Also I hope you are not doing that many sets for your chest?  Work chest once or twice a week but keep the sets down around 8-10......And like Swfl said Pullovers are great especially at your age, and dumb bell work is awesome not only for growth but it helps alot in activating the stabilizer muscles in your chest area which will also yield better gains....


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 4, 2013)

1. how long have you been working out to come to this conclusion?
2. what are your daily macros? and stats?


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok I'll try those, and like I said I do incline, flat, OR decline, which adds up to five workouts a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Right at a year, like I said everything else in the first year went through the roof, and I'm sorry what do u mean? I have the weights I do posted up above but.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Total calorie count and total grams protein, carbs, fat.
height, weight, age...


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> 1. how long have you been working out to come to this conclusion?
> 2. what are your daily macros? and stats?


1. answered
2. Diet? height, weight, body fat (or BF), age? and or pics....


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I have my display pic, and you will laugh, but I believe I get about 2500-3000 calories(low I know, but I'm improving!) and what is the best way to track these real specifically? Nutritional facts aren't always there u know? And a guess is about 100-120 protein, I'm 21 about 5'10" 145 pounds, less than 5% BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 4, 2013)

fitnesspal.com is a free and excellent way to track your cals

You and your chest will grow once you increase your eating. protein should be around 2 grams per lb of body weight, then eat tons of complex carbs everyday and lots of good fat everyday for 6 months then repost pics. Another rule of thumb is between 20-30 cals per lb of BW, good luck!


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

You need to do some more reading and educating yourself before asking these questions...YOU are not 5%bf.....Not trying to be hard on you but read some of the stickies under training and you can thank me later.............


----------



## Usobobby (Nov 4, 2013)

Everyone is different but I get good gains when I go heavy with less reps...I also rarely go above 20sets on chest
ill chose 5-6 different excercises...

Ill do 4-6 reps for four sets at a weight I can only do 4-6 times.
ill do that for each excercise. For example currently on flat bench I'll do 4-6 reps @315 for four sets...two months ago I was doing 4-6 reps @225...you will gradually increase weight, but at the same time you should see some chest gains..works for me..

But like the fellas said chk your diet


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Will do man and what are good complex carbs? I think I've got the training down, just need help on nutrition it's so hard man! And the only reason I say I'm below 5% is I've done the test where u hold the sensors in your hands, and every time I've evert tried it, it says error. And the personal trainer from my gym said that would be his guess..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

And ok sounds good, and how often should u switch up your regiment? I've been consistently going up in weight every week so..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

20 sets for chest is way to many.....Just my 2 cents..How long are your workouts?


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Where should I take them off tho, idk where the line of over training , and not doing shit. And close to an hour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickofskinny (Nov 4, 2013)

This is about 5% BF buddy..just to give you an idea!


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well is there an accurate measure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickofskinny (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, there are a few you can choose if you so like, they are [h=5]* Hydrostatic Weighing*[/h][h=5]_*Air Displacement Plethysmography
*__*Duel Energy X-Ray Absorptiometry*_[/h]


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Where should I take them off tho, idk where the line of over training , and not doing shit. And close to an hour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When working chest pick 3 exercises and do 3 to 4 sets each. If you want strength and size keep your reps around 6-7... Stay on that routine for a while so you can tell how you are progressing then switch to a couple of different exercises, but still keep it at 3 exercises and 3 to 4 sets each...


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok and that's not under training tho?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Well is there an accurate measure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[h=3][/h]Skin Fold Testing, Under Water Weighing, Whole-Body Air Displacement Plethysmography...Eventually after looking at pics you will start to be able to get pretty close just by observation...For me the lower the percentage the harder it is for the naked eye to tell....


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ok and that's not under training tho?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can train chest twice a week if you like...Back and legs need more sets...


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok I'll try that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Nov 4, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ok I'll try that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep the intensity high and volume and you will be gtg....Talk to you later....


----------



## oufinny (Nov 4, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Hey guys, idk what the deal is, but I've seen big gains everywhere BUT my chest. I've heard of people having trouble with their calves growing, but never chest. My workout looks like:
> I do flat,incline,decline, every other week.
> Bench press
> 165(170)-10
> ...



Way too much if you are wanting size. All I can tell you is lift heavy; people don't put size on lifting in the 12-15 rep range. The 3 primary exercise with 3-4 sets is perfect. You can add some secondary movements but not every workout, vary it up.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks man see ya, and so how many total reps roughly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gaining lbm will come from you having a proper nutrition plan, period. 

You can and should vary your training regimen from time to time, e.g. 

Moderate weight and more volume(reps, sets). 

Heavy weight (compound lifts and less reps) 

Lighter weight and longer contraction times(time spent during the rep, short and long contractions) 

Variation is a good thing.

You have to find what works best for you through a thorough trial and error just like everyone else.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 4, 2013)

And notice you are doing the same thing over and over just with DBS instead of barbells? Ya, that's retarded. Look up Dog Crap training, it's easy and you obviously need some guidance on what appropriate volume is.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 4, 2013)

No I do the incline, decline, and flat bench with barbell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tools2020 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have found that doing dumbbells has helped tremendously on my chest. I think you should start focusing on that more than the bench press itself. Also try adding supersets to your routine and switching the weights to keep your body guessing. Good luck!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 5, 2013)

sneedham said:


> When working chest pick 3 exercises and do 3 to 4 sets each. If you want strength and size keep your reps around 6-7... Stay on that routine for a while so you can tell how you are progressing then switch to a couple of different exercises, but still keep it at 3 exercises and 3 to 4 sets each...


 
Just wanted to second this!  You are doing WAAAY too many sets.  It can retard your growth.  9-12 sets at high intensity, keeping under tension throughout the motion will take you much further.  I'd pick up a copy of Colker's Extreme Muscle Enhancement.  It's a great read and it will help you straighten out your training.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 5, 2013)

How is does that look? And I will check that out thx man!

High weight/low rep

Mon-chest/triceps

Bench press


Dips


Cable crossover


Skull crushers


Dumbbell press


Tricep pull downs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 6, 2013)

You're overtraining.  
Less is more.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 6, 2013)

Even on the last post I put captain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 7, 2013)

No.  That's 3 exercises per body part.  Assuming 3-4 sets in each exercise, you're on point.  How do you do your dumbbell press?  That is usually a chest exercise, but if done right can focus the triceps.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 7, 2013)

Good news finally haha, and I feel it in my chest, which is good for me because my chest needs the most work, I lay flat on bench and go past 90 to get a good stretch in my chest, then up like a bench press, that the way to go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, if that's the case, then you have 4 chest exercises and only two triceps exercises, with the 4th chest exercise sandwiched between two triceps exercises.  Might want to shuffle it to right after bb bench, keeping chest exercises to 3 sets each (for a total of 12) and triceps to 4 sets each (for a total of 8).


----------



## Bigjim5 (Nov 7, 2013)

You're volume is off the charts.  If hypertrophy is your primary goal and obviously it is, time under tension is more important then the #of reps. Each set should be 
Around 20 - 40 seconds optimally. Strength is around 6-20 and power is under 6. 
I see so many young guys focusing on volume. How about intensity? Vary tempo and rest predominantly. Exercise selection is not the biggest factor. Many guys have built huge chest and shoulders on bench press, push ups and military presses. 
Genetics are a huge factor but so is diet. You need to Learn alot more.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 7, 2013)

So what ur saying for size do the reps slowly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Controlled would be a better word.  Too slow is problematic.  A machine-like cadence with complete control of the weight is important for intensity and tension.  Don't lock out your joints, don't let the weight fall down on the negatives, don't shoot the weight up in a big burst.  Tends to make for slower reps, but slow isn't necessarily the goal.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's not what I'm saying at all actually. Tempo is a whole other variable. I suggest when training for strength and power, the concentric part of the movement should be done as fast as possible. When lifting heavy at 85-95% the weight will naturally move slowly. 

A very controlled  or slow (3-4 seconds) eccentric (negative) portion of the lift has been proven to stimulate sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. You can play with the tempos but if you haven't tried it, I suggest you lay out a program with one primary lift (ie. Dl, bench press, military press) working in the 3-6rep ranges  for 4-5 sets) then add a few supplemental exercises that support and/or oppose the exercise. For instance if you were bench pressing you could add incline dB press, triceps extension of some sort and a pulling movement like a big row. You would train the "supplemental"  movement with a Tempo of 311. That's a 3 second negative, a 1 second isometric and then a 1 second concentric. 

To get the desired volume that's 5 seconds per rep,  so to get to the desired 40 seconds of tut(time under tension) you would do 8 reps. The main lift would be a 10X Tempo. Don't do more then 10 work sets of supplemental. Warm up but stay away from high volume and fatiguing warm up sets. Do not train to failure except for maybe the last sets but I don't think it's necessary.  Your CMA is probably over trained as is. 

Oh and btw did you know that there is two types of hypertrophy. The one I just mentioned is pretty much how body builder's gain size.  The second is called my of myofibril hypertrophy and this occurs in powerlifters and training predominantly in the power and strength ranges. 

Train no more then 5 days per week and it probably wouldn't hurt to take up to a week off or just some real light, low reps to recover your cns. 
I also suggest you try to get away from the body part training mentality and train "movements" (i.e. Horizontal and vertical push and pull (be press,  overhead press,  pull up, row) , hip hinge(dl),  squat, lunge.   Then there is rotation, spinal extension and flexion.) 

If you begin to design a program around movements, you can design a better program. Btw since you are pushing twice per week you should be pulling with a bit of a higher volume. I do Pullups with military presses and be rows(or some variable of it) when I bench press. 

Excuse for errors as this was done on phone. 

I love this stuff and can talk all day about it. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 8, 2013)

I really appreciate it man, if I made a sample would u take a look at it and ok it before I start? Or next week prolly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freakmachine (Nov 8, 2013)

A lot of good advice here, diet is always key and less is most often more with controlled intensity that being said iv personally seen most growth when I focused more on dumbells, particularly starting workouts with incline db press


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 8, 2013)

I really appreciate all the feed back, I've been lifting for years, but had no idea of the science and nutrition in the body building game so I'm just a newby to that so thx for all the help, I think if I can get a solid program going and b sure I'm doing my reps right, ill b golden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjim5 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dogg crapp has a good program but I think it's a bit CNS fatiguing. Look into 531 by Jim Wendler. You can adjust the numbers to add volume for bodybuilding like 853. I've written many programs like that for people trying to add mass. 
Research a bit and put something together and I will check it out. 

Good luck bro


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 9, 2013)

Will do, thx man!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 13, 2013)

take out the declines, just got flat and incline. sometimes less is more you flip to the switch to grow in the gym but you actually do your growing outside the gym.


----------



## Swfl (Nov 15, 2013)

What does your back routine  look like?  Also how much rest are you getting? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tues-back/bi's
Lat pull-downs
130-8(front)
130-8
120-6behind
Preacher curls(25lb bar)
80-8
80-8
90-6
Bent over row
135-8
140-8
145-6
Static curls
25-16
20-16
30-12
Back crossover flys
60-12
70-10
80-5
Cable curls
90-12
90-10
100-6


And usually about 6 hours of sleep a day, I try to workout mon-thurs, unless I was busy 1 day then I will make it up on Friday. 4 days a week , with break on weekends


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Increase time under tension and feel the exercise. I do 3sec negatives and a 1sec flex. Bench ia never first in my workout, always second or third movement. I have done all of john meadows programs and he taught me a lot about proper lifting to be a bodybuilder. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ur saying 3 seconds going down on a rep, and a 1 sec hold at the top? I'm new to this haha


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ur saying 3 seconds going down on a rep, and a 1 sec hold at the top? I'm new to this haha
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best



Yes sir or the opposite on pulling movements. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok so on a push excercise, 3 seconds going down how long going up? 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ok so on a push excercise, 3 seconds going down how long going up?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best



Just a typical 1sec up. You can switch between that and a regular 1 sec down and 3sec up, that kills!  I do everything in tempos. 3:1:1:1 is the first one. 3sec negative: 1 sec pause at bottom: 1 sec positive: 1 sec flex at top. Second one is a 1:1:3:1. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok man I'm sure that will change ur numbers quite a bit right?


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Ok man I'm sure that will change ur numbers quite a bit right?
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best



Definitely. I was only incline pressing 185 for 15 reps. I nornally get 295 for 8-10. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Nov 17, 2013)

Rdub9281 said:


> Tues-back/bi's
> Lat pull-downs
> 130-8(front)
> 130-8
> ...



Looks pretty good, I would do 2-3 sets of pull ups in before the lat pull-down.  If you back isn't strong you'll have more trouble growing your chest.  Things need to be in Balance!  Rest is good so your hitting each exercise once a week? if so that's good. I honestly do 2-5 sets, no more. on just about everything.  One thing you might try and its fun is do a day that is only for back/shoulders another for Chest only and a third for arms then day 4 for legs. I like that routine personally, you can throw in abs when and where you feel like it.  

lastly if your not doing some form of pullovers you should consider it.  I've been wanting to get that message to you for quite a while but have been on my phone lately and I have trouble typing on that thing. I'm not too good at it on the computer lol.

Good luck Brother


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good tips in here, for me the only thing that seemed to work was just sticking with the basics ( db bp , incline db bp, and machine flies) and continually getting stronger on those ones. I tried all the time under tension, less rest, drop sets etc. They all worked to a degree just as long as I was continuously progressing .


----------



## Rdub9281 (Nov 18, 2013)

Swfl thx a lot man, I will def keep all that in mind and c what I can do. Hopefully in about 6 months I will have some good news and b able I post some new pics up!!


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------

